# Is there a forum on here for fitness?



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Just wondering if there's a forum here delegated to the posting of general fitness material (Weightlifting, flexibility, cardio, exersize etc). I saw the Health forum but I don't think that's what I'm looking for. In my opinion martial artists should focus equally on being physically fit (Strong, good endurance) and mentally fit (Quick wits, strong technique, good philosophy etc). If there's no fitness board, maybe consider making one?


----------



## jobo (Feb 11, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just wondering if there's a forum here delegated to the posting of general fitness material (Weightlifting, flexibility, cardio, exersize etc). I saw the Health forum but I don't think that's what I'm looking for. In my opinion martial artists should focus equally on being physically fit (Strong, good endurance) and mentally fit (Quick wits, strong technique, good philosophy etc). If there's no fitness board, maybe consider making one?


theres not much in the way of thread disipline here. theres lots and lots of discusions on those topics, but they are scattered all over the shop, if there was a dedicated fitness section, they would still be posted randomly in what ever art that person was doing, , so it wouldnt achieve anything much

so do what every one elses does, just pick a forum and post your questions there, then we can have all the same discusion we have had many times before again


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

jobo said:


> so do what every one elses does, just pick a forum and post your questions there, then we can have all the same discusion we have had many times before again



Great, sounds fun


----------

